# Facebook shares take a Dive



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2018)

Facebook stock took a major hit today...loosing perhaps 19% of its total value.  This may be the largest loss any company has taken in recent memory.  Mark Zuckerberg may have lost almost 15 billion dollars in net worth, and may have to figure out how to survive on Only 70 billion dollars....poor guy.

Personally, investing in social media makes about as much sense, to me, as buying Bitcoin.  

https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebo...=nwsrl_asian_business_news&cx_refModule=nwsrl


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 26, 2018)

yes FB  now is the biggest one day loser in history .

this is why my serious money is not put in individual stocks , only diversified funds . individual company risk can be brutal .even at&t is down over 20% ytd .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2018)

_"A billion here, a billion there, pretty soon it adds up to real money."- _​Everett Dirksen


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought a few shares FB right after the IPO, just for the heck of it at $34 and change per share. After the 19% dip FB is still close to $175 a share at week's end after hitting a high of $217.50 a share two days before. Since Zuckerberg clearly doesn't spend a lot of money on clothes and probably not many other "worldly things", that $70 billion should last him awhile.  BTW I did buy a teeny bit of my portfolio of a crypto currency (Litecoin, not Bitcoin) and I'm just going to see what it does and probably just leave it for my son anyway. It makes up less than a quarter of a percent of my portfolio.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 31, 2018)

.

Just deserts for Facebook's censorship and abuse of private information.


----------

